# Last Call ?



## Rpeterson (Jul 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where to find Last Call Postings ? Thank's R.P.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2007)

you mean last minute rentals?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## Becky113 (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you referring to the last call inventory on RCI?If you are an RCI member;  log onto RCI. On the left side of the page you will see vacation offers. Scroll down and click on last call vacations. You can see what is available in all the regions.


----------

